# Juvenile wood pigeon won't feed herself



## Paris

*Juvenile wood pigeon still won't feed herself*

I rescued a fledgling wood pigeon which fell out of its nest. I could observe the nest from my windows so know when the eggs hatched and that she was 22 days old. She was unable to fly and I could not reunite her with her parents. She started to drink on her own at 25 days. She is now 48 days old and is still not eating by herself yet. I started the "training" on Sunday so this is the fifth day the she is not eating.

At night, I do feed her a small meal of about 6 peanuts (12 halves) and maybe a few green peas, so she isn't totally starving, but I hope this lets her be hungry enough the next day to be motivated to feed herself. She has peanut halves, lentils and bird seed/grain in her cage at all times, and of course water. Yesterday for the first time I noticed she picked up some lentils and a few small seeds and swallowed them. Until today she was strewing everything around the cage. 

Every afternoon I place her cage in an open window where I also feed ferals and wood pigeons frequently during day, so she observes them eating at very close range (less than a foot, or 33 cm). I have tried placing the seeds just in the tip of her beak. She won't budge. 

Today she seems visibly deteriorated and despondent. I think she's losing weight. I am going to give her a good meal now because she's clearly not getting the hang of it and I'm afraid she's weaker which will delay her release. 

I will restart the "training" tomorrow using the advice I hope to receive on this thread, and many thanks in advance!!!

Jane


----------



## Skyeking

*Please check this link for more information on wood pigeons. 

They are more easily stressed and have a different temperament then feral pigeons.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/thewoodpigeon.htm

There is also a link on feeding baby pigeons.

thank you.*


----------



## Feefo

Have you tried putting a small fresh lettuce in her cage? Or scattering just a few small seeds against a white background like a sheet? The latter usually gets them picking them up and swallowing out of curiosity. 

Mine used to get so impatient when I fed them warm defrosted peas that they would wean themselves by grabbing the peas impatiently from my hand, but they had to be defrosted in warm water and still warm when fed to them.

When you weigh her can you post her weight?

Cynthia


----------



## Paris

Thank you for the replies. I did check the link on feeding baby pigeons before posting but it didn't give me more information on weaning them than I already have. I know how to feed them, and have experience with baby wood pigeons. This is the 4th or 5th I've rescued. Thank you, Cynthia, for the suggestions. I haven't weighed her at all because she is very skittish, as wood pigeons can be. I have tried the seeds on a white cloth. She picked up and swallowed a few, and flung the others around. I did try the peas but perhaps not long enough, because they get dried out so quickly. I will try the peas (defrosted etc) again and be more diligent with them. I'll report back in a couple days! Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## kunju

Sometimes overgrown beaks can cause difficulty in pecking, so that is also a factor to consider.

If you can keep the cage right in the midst of where you are feeding the ferals, it will encourage her to imitate what the ferals around her are doing (feed her at the same time). This will also get her familiarized with the flock, before being released into it.


----------



## Paris

Thank you, Kunju. Her beak does look a bit overgrown. Can I do something about it? I would imagine that trying to file it down would be traumatizing for her. 

She can't be released into the feral flock, because she is a wood pigeon, by the way.


----------



## Paris

This is day 6 of trying to get Isabel, my juvenile rescue pigeon, to feed herself. She is surrounded by moist, thawed (not cooked) green peas, peanut halves, small seeds and grains. I replace the peas when they get dried out. She can pick all of them up, and has swallowed one or two seeds that I've noticed. But I have not seen her eat a pea or peanut half by herself. She sits in the cage in the window, her beak 8 inches (20cm) away from the food bowl of the visiting pigeons, both ferals and woodies, and watches them eat. I even gave Isabel a matching food bowl so she can feel like a big girl. The food bowl gradually gets emptied and/or overturned, but the contents just get strewn. I know she's not eating because she's not pooping. I fed her yesterday because she was deteriorating, and she perked up, but today only 2 or 3 peas and 1 or 2 peanut halves to whet her appetite... 

Isabel's beak is slightly overgrown - will that prevent her from maneuvering the food into her mouth when she picks it up? If so, what are my options to remedy this? 

Thanks so much to all for ideas and advice!


----------



## Feefo

Woodies' beaks have a slight hook for tearing leaves so it could be natural rather than overgrown...can you post a photo ?


----------



## Paris

*juvenile wood pigeon's beak - overgrown or normal?*

Here is a photo of Isabel's beak. When I compare it to an adult wood pigeon's, it doesn't seem so overgrown. What do you think?


----------



## Feefo

I am not sure....it looks a tiny bit longer than is usual but I wouldn't trim just yet as that could encourage extra growth. 

I will post a link to the photo on my Facebook group and tag the rescuers that hand raise woodies every year, see what they think.


----------



## Paris

Thank you, Cynthia! I actually don't think it's really so long that it should prevent her from eating, but I will be grateful for the input of the woodie rescuers. Thank you for your efforts! 
x 
Jane


----------



## kunju

Instead of the peas, you can give her a deep bowl of seeds. It will help her scoop up seeds which is easier than pecking from a smooth floor. Initially she might scatter the seeds and create a big mess, but with time she will learn to eat with control.
I guess it is just a matter of time before she gets the hang of it...the regular pecking will also keep the overgrowth in check.


----------



## Paris

Great idea, thank you! I will try this right away. Thank you, Kunju!


----------



## Feefo

This is a link to Marion Isaacs' method of weaning, we used it to wean a blind pigeon.

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/bottle_feeding.php


----------



## Feefo

Two responses to the beak question from experienced wood pigeon rescuers:

Ali Blackbird: The top beak is overgrowing, personally I would trim if it can be done without causing bleeding.

Dee Emmett: Top beak does look a bit overgrown but it may be difficult to trim whilst the beak is still rubbery. I would leave it a while personally. If attempted, I would suggest an emery board rather than clippers


----------



## Paris

Hello all - The deep bowl of seeds seems to be helping a lot. Isabelle is picking up a lot of seeds, dropping many but swallowing enough to produce a medium size, quality poop and a few tiny poop-drops. I have rarely been so happy to see poop. 

However, since she is not able to consistently maneuver the seeds into her mouth, and doesn't seem able to eat a peanut half by herself, I might try to gently file the overgrown bit with an emery board. 

I don't feel she's eaten much today so will top her off later with a small meal of peanuts and see how she does tomorrow. 

I will report in a couple days to let you know how it's going. ALL of your ideas and advice have been extremely helpful - many thanks to all!


----------



## kunju

Glad that she is eating better. 
The filing is to be done carefully to prevent bleeding, personally I have never done it. Since she is eating by herself now, the issue might resolve by itself with time.


----------



## Paris

*a few questions*

Hello all,

Isabel is eating better, more adept at picking up small seeds and grains, and maybe a few peas, but not peanuts. Judging by the quantity of her poops, she is still not eating enough. I have given her a small meal each evening. 

Should I (1) eliminate this meal so that the next day she'll be hungrier in the hopes that she'll eat more and/or (2) file her beak gently in case the overgrowth is still preventing her from eating heartily? 

If I do file her beak just a bit, will it grow again if, as a wood pigeon, she needs it when she's released?

I would think that as long as I give her a meal each evening she can't be considered completely weaned, which she needs to be before release. Would you agree?

Thank you in advance for any input.
Best wishes
Jane


----------



## Jay3

No telling how much overgrown the beak will be when done growing, and if you trim it, it will normally grow out again. If it grows too long, it could be a problem for a wild bird trying to get food.


----------



## Phil.paley

I realize this is an old post but I am having the same problem. Could u please tell me what happened to Isabelle & how did the problem resolve itself ?


----------

